# Top 10 Pink Floyd Albums



## TANMAC43 (Sep 20, 2010)

Top 10 albums of my favorite band!

10)Meddle
9)The Piper at the Gates of Dawn
8)The Final Cut
7)Atom Heart Mother
6)The Division Bell
5)A Momentary Lapse of Reason
4)(You'll kill me for this) Dark Side of the Moon
3)Wish You Were Here
2)Animals
1)The Wall

This is just my opinion, what's your top 10?


----------



## Tarvos (Sep 20, 2010)

I won't kill you for that, DSOTM is not their best by far....

Here's mine:

1. WYWH
2. The Wall
3. Dark Side of the Moon
4. Animals
5. Meddle
6. The Piper at the Gates of Dawn
7. The Division Bell
8. Atom Heart Mother
9. A Momentary Lapse of Reason
10. Ummagumma

not heard Final Cut in its entirety


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 20, 2010)

This largely intersects with Top 10 Albums in my book:

1. Wish You Were Here
2. The Wall
3. Dark Side of the Moon
4. Atom Heart Mother
5. Meddle
(at this point other bands potentially enter my overall top 10)
6. The Division Bell (above Animals, I know, I am a horrible Pink Floyd fan)
7. The Piper at the Gates of Dawn
8. Ummagumma
9. Animals
10. A Momentary Lapse of Reason (more or less on the strength of Learning to Fly)

OP: The Final Cut? Really?


----------



## Tarvos (Sep 20, 2010)

When The Tigers Broke Free.

I rest my case.


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 20, 2010)

Well, sure, but the rest of the album kinda sucks.


----------



## Tarvos (Sep 20, 2010)

Good thing I just listen to The Wall movie soundtrack if I want that song, then, haha... my dad said he had that album somewhere, but he can't find it. Which sucks since it is probably the only PF album me and my dad haven't got around in any format.

(yes I stole my PF records)


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 20, 2010)

1: Dark Side of the Moon
2: Animals 
3: The Wall
4: Wish You Were Here
5: .................

ummmm, okay so maybe I haven't exactly heard every pink floyd album? :P

but I just feel like I had to post in this thread to say that I'm not exactly fond of how these days it's kind of a thing to hate on Dark Side of the Moon. :\ 

Seriously, DSotM is soooooooooooooooooooooo good. Forty-two minutes go by with nary a single boring moment - the music is just so enchanting and ethereal and sublime, the lyrics reflect profound universal truths, the album's songs all contribute to the general flow of the album and the grand, sweeping statement within. Every song fits its niche perfectly, and is exactly as long or short as it needs to be, as opposed to some of Pink Floyd's 15+ minute songs on their other albums. I am not exaggerating when I say that DSotM is as close to perfection as any album I've heard. Maybe Kid A is better, _maybe_. 

Pink Floyd's other stuff I've heard is quite good (I keep meaning to check out The Piper at the Gates of Down but haven't gotten around to it yet) but I'm not exaggerating when I say that I would rather hear any given song on DSotM than any song on any of their other thirteen albums. It is just that good.

You are, of course, invited to disagree - this is just my opinion. Music is extremely subjective, don't let anyone convince you otherwise!


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 20, 2010)

No one is hating on Dark Side of the Moon - it is undoubtedly one of the greatest music albums ever recorded - we just all think some of the others are _even better._ :P


----------



## Butterfree (Sep 20, 2010)

I love The Wall, but I have to agree with Zeta that Dark Side of the Moon is more consistently _perfect_. The Wall has moments I don't like, but DSotM starts out great and continues to be thrilling and varied throughout.

Anyway, I'm a bit of a bad Floyd fan in that I haven't really listened to the early albums, so I can't really make much of a top ten.


----------



## TANMAC43 (Sep 21, 2010)

opaltiger said:


> This largely intersects with Top 10 Albums in my book:
> 
> 1. Wish You Were Here
> 2. The Wall
> ...


When it comes to music I have some strange opinions.


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 21, 2010)

opaltiger said:


> No one is hating on Dark Side of the Moon - it is undoubtedly one of the greatest music albums ever recorded - we just all think some of the others are _even better._ :P


I didn't necessarily mean you. It just seems to me that these days DSotM has kind of been discredited in the music world by some, and sort of gone from "one of the greatest, most masterful concept albums of all time" to "pretentious cheese that stoners and your dad listen to". Maybe it's just me observing this? 

Anyway it goes without saying that these people are wrong. :P


----------



## Tarvos (Sep 21, 2010)

That's just you, the album is fantastic, there are just one or two songs I am not fond of (Great Gig in the Sky).

Nothing can argue with Time, or Us and Them.

Also: "Your Possible Pasts".


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 24, 2011)

Ok, I have to amend my previous posts: listened to the Final Cut and can't understand the hate for it. Great album if you ask me.

1) WYWH
2) The Wall
3) Dark Side of the Moon
4) Animals
5) Meddle
6) The Final Cut
7) Piper
8) Division Bell
9) Atom Heart Mother
10) A Momentary Lapse of Reason


----------

